# New Year's Eve on the EDGE!



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Took the spouse out on 12/31/11 for a long overdue offshore trip. Weather window looked perfect and the boat was running great on the test flight to the gas pumps. 

We have been hand-feeding a hundred or so pinfish waiting for such an opportunity to coincide with our work schedules.

Headed out kinda late due to the fog that was supposed to lift at mid-morning which it did not do. Creeped out the OB pass and head South through the soup. At about 8 miles it cleared up nicely and we hit a spot at the bridge rubble to get some bigger baits. Nice guy on the Wild Thing was already fishing there, catching ERS and rubys. The wife caught 2 ERS and I got a ruby. We chatted with the captain of the Wild Thing, nothing but snapper he says.

So off to the Edge. SLICK seas and just whispy fog. Made it to the Edge in short order and started marking stuff quickly. Fired down the ruby on a 50 wide. Wife gets a nice AJ but just short. Then I hear a banjo string and a POP! Broke off the only big bait. Retie, rebait the big rod.

Wife catches a nice Amaco sp? jack for the ice, then a few more small AJs. Finally she hooks up something bigger and boats one at 33 inches. Whew!

Meanwhile I've broken off 2 more on the 50 wide and decide to switch rods, must be old line I think. Put a big pinfish on a Shimano speedmaster jiggin stick with 80 lb braid, and hunker down. Got a good hit and after a long battle, stuck the gaff in a nice AJ.

So we are at our AJ limit. Put the spouse on a scamp hunt tight to the bottom with smaller pinfish. She gets rocked immediately. Dang.

Santa gave me a new Penn spinning combo so I put a live pin on it to freeline, and started chumming with shrimp trawl bycatch from the summer (legal in Alabama to pull those things). Had a hit pretty quick and fought a heavy fish, but the hook pulled. Reset and a few minutes later had another good hit. Nice fight, I'm thinking bonito but -- blackfin! First one on our boat.

Gaff, reload and redo, another nice BFT for the grill.

Headed home and met the fog about 5 miles out again. Don't know how they did it without GPS. Limped home and iced down the catch. GREAT NYE dinner with friends. Cleaned the fish today, BFT sushi tonite!

Happy New Year to all, started great for us!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome trip, and congrats


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on the AJ and BFT, and thanks for posting your trip.
Love the Christmas tree, did it help you find the dock?!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Ha... yes the tree is a good thing*

Wife made it from tomato cages and lights. She's a Martha Stewart without the stock fraud jail sentence.



RMS said:


> Congrats on the AJ and BFT, and thanks for posting your trip.
> Love the Christmas tree, did it help you find the dock?!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The aftermath: Took the fresh BFT steaks to the neighbor's house for dinner tonite. Their son is a sushi chef and man, don't let ANYONE tell you fresh BFT isn't good shushi. He crafted a plate of sushimi with pickled ginger and wasabi, soy and eel sauce. I am now going to target BFT if that is possible. What a way to start the year!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

man what a nice haul yall had!! Nice the wife enjoys that stuff!! What does BFT stand for?thks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry BFT = Black Fin Tuna ....


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice, I'm jealous! Won't get out again until next month sometime, I hope! Glad your wife fully supports the hobby!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks yeah she loves to fish, can't get her to stop sometimes when I know it's time to head in. I bagged my limit with her!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great catch. thanks for the report. that fog was pretty thick out there.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*End result - Seared BFT tonite!*

Seared BFT rareish
Potatos and green beans
Garlic Bread -- Yum!!


----------



## pancake pappy (Oct 9, 2011)

HI Hjorgan;you sent me a reply to my Key West fishing trip. I have not been able to find it so will you call me 813 727 6690? I am retired so i get up around 9:00am and am up till10:00 or11:00pm.Please call yo say yes or no.Thank You.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice report and nice stringer!
It sounds like y'all had a blast.


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice catch! And the Christmas tree is neat too. Come to think of it your wife actually looks a little like Martha! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great read and pics !
Mike


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome. She's creative and loves to fish, even this time of year. If she keeps a neat house too, be careful. Lots of guys on here would love one just like her. By the way, it's funny you mention the navigational problems of years past. Fisherman absolutely cannot navigate in this day and age. Turn off the chart plotter and most guys i know can't find north. We used to know exactly where we were in relationship to the pass. You would run to one side of the pass or the other till you hit 35' of water or so and head toward the pass till you found bouys or the depth changed and turn north. We payed a lot more attention to our surroundings.


----------

